# Silver Gray 330i ZHP (you know you want to)



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Wooo! Okay, so I know some people are getting tired of seeing Silver Gray and Silver Gray ZHPs, but to those people I say you can't get enough. 

I took delivery Thursday night after ordering mid-January. As others have reported, this car is a blast. I'm not fully comfortable with the drive yet, ending a 4-year hiatus from a stick and being hyper-sensitive to anything that might harm my baby. :eeps: Still, I can't wait to work on my shifting skills and break the car in.

I ordered a relative stripper, opting for just xenons, PDC, and the aux audio jack. The latter combined with the flashlight power adapter works great with an MP3 player and inline remote (see iRiver).


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

I'll post more pictures later after washing and applying Zaino.

Also, thanks to everyone at Bimmerfest for all the helpful advice and wisdom! I worked out a fair deal for the car and got exactly what I wanted, and thoroughly enjoyed the whole process. I love this car!
:drive:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

FenPhen said:


> ...some people are getting tired of seeing Silver Gray


I NEVER get tired of seeing SG. 

Beautiful car! :thumbup:

Now that you made it through your torturous delivery wait, you just have to get through the break-in period. At least there's no restriction on how to push those Pilots, and from the pictures you posted I'd guess there's no shortage of fun roads where you live!

Alex


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

BahnBaum said:


> I NEVER get tired of seeing SG.
> 
> Beautiful car! :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Nice, Silver Grey was my second choice. :thumbup:


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

BahnBaum said:


> At least there's no restriction on how to push those Pilots


How did you recognize the Pilots? 

(Actually, I believe the recommended break-in procedure in the manual mentioned the tires, but I forgot how many hundreds of miles it said before the tread wears enough to be fully effective.)


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice pics! :thumbup: (...but your sig looks a little blurry  )


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Beautiful car ... the Silver gray might be popular on the internet boards but I've seen very few of them in person !!

It is a stunning color ... good luck !!!


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

BahnBaum said:


> I NEVER get tired of seeing SG.
> 
> Beautiful car! :thumbup:


:stupid:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Very nice ride!

Are we the only two people with SG ZHP and still have the amber indicators?

I tried the "clear" look on the front corners and markers, even got the silvervisions. I kept staring at the clears expecting to like them but in the end did not. I went back to the OEM ambers and I like them a lot better. For some reason with the SG I just think it looks better (amber vs. clear.)


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Awesome.

I've got an iRiver MP3/FM player and I just love it!


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

wingspan said:


> Are we the only two people with SG ZHP and still have the amber indicators?
> 
> I tried the "clear" look on the front corners and markers, even got the silvervisions. I kept staring at the clears expecting to like them but in the end did not. I went back to the OEM ambers and I like them a lot better. For some reason with the SG I just think it looks better (amber vs. clear.)


Well, I've only had the car a few days, but I think I'll probably leave in the stock ambers. 

For a long time, I thought I'd get clears, but I'm pretty sure I'm off of that now. I definitely like ambers up front. I was thinking clear side markers like on the E39, but now that I've looked closer at the E46 side marker, it looks pretty cool and want to let it stand out. If the rear markers were like the coupes, I'd definitely want clears then, but I think with the '02+ stripe configuration, I'm not sure if I like red-clear-red.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Great looking SG ZHP :thumbup:


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

wingspan said:


> Very nice ride!
> 
> Are we the only two people with SG ZHP and still have the amber indicators?
> 
> I tried the "clear" look on the front corners and markers, even got the silvervisions. I kept staring at the clears expecting to like them but in the end did not. I went back to the OEM ambers and I like them a lot better. For some reason with the SG I just think it looks better (amber vs. clear.)


I have not touched my OEM ambers.

My last 3er was steel blue which was purplish and the silver gray is actually more blueish...both great colors!


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

FenPhen said:


> How did you recognize the Pilots?
> 
> (Actually, I believe the recommended break-in procedure in the manual mentioned the tires, but I forgot how many hundreds of miles it said before the tread wears enough to be fully effective.)


IIRC, I heard/read 500 miles somewhere.

Nice pics, awesome car. :thumbup:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Sweet ride... enjoy!! :thumbup:


----------



## Tanin (Dec 21, 2001)

wingspan said:


> Very nice ride!
> 
> Are we the only two people with SG ZHP and still have the amber indicators?


NO   :thumbup:


----------



## azurribaggio (Dec 29, 2003)

FenPhen said:


> Wooo! Okay, so I know some people are getting tired of seeing Silver Gray and Silver Gray ZHPs, but to those people I say you can't get enough.
> 
> I took delivery Thursday night after ordering mid-January. As others have reported, this car is a blast. I'm not fully comfortable with the drive yet, ending a 4-year hiatus from a stick and being hyper-sensitive to anything that might harm my baby. :eeps: Still, I can't wait to work on my shifting skills and break the car in.
> 
> I ordered a relative stripper, opting for just xenons, PDC, and the aux audio jack. The latter combined with the flashlight power adapter works great with an MP3 player and inline remote (see iRiver).


Emailed Rick and haven't heard from him for over a week....is he blowing me off, or should I just call him? I'm asking about the alarm for the car


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

FenPhen said:


> Well, I've only had the car a few days, but I think I'll probably leave in the stock ambers.


Great looking car!! I wish I had one. :eeps:

I still have my ambers as well. I would like to change them but I keep thinking about all of the other things that I could do with the money they want for the facelifted lights (another de, an entire season of auto-x, etc.)



greginaz1 said:


> I have not touched my OEM ambers.
> 
> My last 3er was steel blue which was purplish and the silver gray is actually more blueish...both great colors!


My other e46 was Steel Blue also. I had clears on it and it made the blue look even better than with the stock ambers.


----------



## Tanin (Dec 21, 2001)

KU Ned said:


> :
> but I keep thinking about all of the other things that I could do with the money
> 
> .


Clears were on my agenda too 'til I ran across that same thought process. Couldn't justify the cost IMO.


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

wingspan said:


> Very nice ride!
> 
> Are we the only two people with SG ZHP and still have the amber indicators?
> 
> I tried the "clear" look on the front corners and markers, even got the silvervisions. I kept staring at the clears expecting to like them but in the end did not. I went back to the OEM ambers and I like them a lot better. For some reason with the SG I just think it looks better (amber vs. clear.)


3?


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

hugh1850 said:


> 3?


4 

SG here too. I thought about the clears but, for about the same $, bought the M3 strut bar and the manual rear sunshade instead.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

I just wanted to say: very nice ZHP! Let's hear it for SGM, it rocks! I had several color choices on my list when I went to hunt for my car; can I just say I'm so glad the only one I found set up exactly the way I wanted (I'm not one for waiting around) was SGM! I've seen many other colors on new e46's on the road and while many are nice, there are none I would rather have!



wingspan said:


> I tried the "clear" look on the front corners and markers, even got the silvervisions. I kept staring at the clears expecting to like them but in the end did not. I went back to the OEM ambers and I like them a lot better. For some reason with the SG I just think it looks better (amber vs. clear.)


As for this opinion, I respectfully disagree... I rather like the clear lenses on the SGM. Especially with the bright silver color of the rims, and little details like the Titanium finish interior on mine (after all with the top down you have to think about cooridinating the outside with the inside!). I plan to eventually get an M-Tech bumper and hope to eliminate those amber reflectors on the front corners somehow when I do.

Of course I have to express this opinon, since mine came with clears anyway! 

Here's a couple quick snapshots of mine... I don't especially like these shots, the wide angle lens makes my car look round and fat! Also it's right next to my building which is painted bright red; it makes the SGM look kinda funky. I'm getting a new camera soon and plan to take some decent pix then.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

JonathanIT said:


> As for this opinion, I respectfully disagree... I rather like the clear lenses on the SGM. Especially with the bright silver color of the rims, and little details like the Titanium finish interior on mine (after all with the top down you have to think about cooridinating the outside with the inside!). I plan to eventually get an M-Tech bumper and hope to eliminate those amber reflectors on the front corners somehow when I do.


For the coupe-style taillights, I definitely prefer clears. :thumbup: For the sedan-style taillights, I'm not sure yet, but at least do not dislike ambers.



> Also it's right next to my building which is painted bright red; it makes the SGM look kinda funky.


Well, as a side effect, the building nicely shows off SG's chameleon nature.


----------



## SoN][c (May 25, 2004)

PhilH, What color is your car (in your sig)?? It seems to look much darker than FenPhen's color.


----------



## AEC (Jan 19, 2003)

SoN][c said:


> PhilH, What color is your car (in your sig)?? It seems to look much darker than FenPhen's color.


Phil's car is Steel Grey which was replaced by Silver Grey in March 2003.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Congrats FenPhen! Car looks GREAT. I know I don't get tired of seeing pics of the SG ZHPs. I hope others don't because I'll be posting pics of my SG ZHP coupe in a month and a half.

As for the ambers on the sedan, I think that both clears and ambers look good. I think which I like better depends on the color of the car. I think I prefer the ambers on the SG.


----------



## SoN][c (May 25, 2004)

AEC said:


> Phil's car is Steel Grey which was replaced by Silver Grey in March 2003.


AEC thanks. I'm guessing from the name this means that its a much lighter colour. So was there a replacement for the darker, steel grey? I liked that colour much better! WHy did they get rid of it?  :thumbdwn:


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

FenPhen said:


> I'll post more pictures later after washing and applying Zaino.
> 
> Also, thanks to everyone at Bimmerfest for all the helpful advice and wisdom! I worked out a fair deal for the car and got exactly what I wanted, and thoroughly enjoyed the whole process. I love this car!
> :drive:


Dang Fen, you are making me feel crappy I got the TiAg - but then, I had little choice.

Sweet looking machine.


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

SG & amber lights - :thumbup: 

One thing I would like to do is purchase the lip spoiler.


----------



## ilove323 (Jun 1, 2004)

ZHP is my favorite one. Get someone's clears and see if you like them on ur car. I think you will!


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

SoN][c said:


> AEC thanks. I'm guessing from the name this means that its a much lighter colour. So was there a replacement for the darker, steel grey? I liked that colour much better! WHy did they get rid of it?  :thumbdwn:


I don't know why BMW changes colors once in a while.. but silver grey -may- have been in response to those many people who custom ordered sterling grey... which resembles silver grey in some aspects


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

allaboutme said:


> I don't know why BMW changes colors once in a while.. but silver grey -may- have been in response to those many people who custom ordered sterling grey... which resembles silver grey in some aspects


Silver Gray and Sterling Gray are actually pretty different. Silver Gray has a blue tint to it while Sterling has a brown tint to it. Attached is a link to thread with my Silver Gray ZHP next to my brother's Sterling Z4.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46113&highlight=ZHP+Z4


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

bloodredhog said:


> Dang Fen, you are making me feel crappy I got the TiAg - but then, I had little choice.


Nah dude, your ZHP looks great in TiAg. I love Titanium Silver, but a friend has a TiAg 330i (which looks great), and I can't pull up next to hers with the same color. 



KU Ned said:


> Steel Gray and Sterling Gray are actually pretty different. Steel Gray has a blue tint to it while Sterling has a brown tint to it. Attached is a link to thread with my Steel Gray ZHP next to my brother's Sterling Z4.


:slap: Silver Gray.


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

FenPhen said:


> :slap: Silver Gray.


I am an idiot. :hi: I edited my post to change Steel to Silver.


----------



## epc (Dec 24, 2001)

JonathanIT said:


> Here's a couple quick snapshots of mine... I don't especially like these shots, the wide angle lens makes my car look round and fat! Also it's right next to my building which is painted bright red; it makes the SGM look kinda funky. I'm getting a new camera soon and plan to take some decent pix then.


Your car looks great. Ext/int. colors and the clears work very well together. I think the current coupe and convertible are the best looking e46's. Followed by pre-face lift sedan (my car), of course!


----------

